# Removing Letters from icons...



## craige4u (Jul 1, 2010)

Heys Guyz,

I have this .PNG files, tht i would like to use as icons...

Now, i have tried with CS4 removing the letters on it but failed, request if any of you expert people can help me get rid of the writing - "Autorate & greatest hits"  frm the image.

Please post back image with letters removed and also post how can i do it myself for my other files with same problem.

Image:
http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/9234/autorateorange.png

Thx a lot!


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jul 1, 2010)

If that's your image... great. If not.... I wouldn't fix it for you if you paid me. As a photographer it upsets me that I'm on a Photography forum reading a request from someone on how to rip off a photograph!

If I needed that image without the text on it, I would get some paint out splatter it around and shoot it. I could take the image off the web and fix it in about 2 minutes, but hey, that would be rude.... and stealing!

If you are indeed the photographer, please excuse my ranting, if not... well I better not say!


----------



## craige4u (Jul 2, 2010)

Chris Stegner - The photo/icon i have submitted is free for use & edit (As per the original poster of the icon).

Rest assured, i myself dont touch anyone else's work atleast without asking them.

So if you be kind and help up around i would be thankful to you.


----------



## KmH (Jul 2, 2010)

craige4u said:


> Chris Stegner - The photo/icon i have submitted is free for use & edit (As per the original poster of the icon).


 Link to that permission then. :thumbup:


----------



## justindavid (Jul 11, 2010)

sent pm


----------

